# Lucky Bamboo aka Dracaena Sanderiana in a freshwater tank?



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all, 

I have been researching putting lucky bamboo in my freshwater tank.. there are a lot of mixed reviews, anyone able to shed some light on this topic? Personal experience? I am planning on fully submerging the plant.. i am aware that it will probably rot eventually... i would really like to know if this plant is in fact safe for my fish or if its just a bad idea. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

also curious, where do you buy it aswell?


----------



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ikea sells really nice stocks, also ive seen it at Petsmart... i put 3 stocks in my tank that ive had sitting in a vase for a year.. all of my fish are hanging around it so so far so good...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK. I have done this several times. Word of warning, in the past it was safe to just lightly rinse and wipe down the bamboo and stick into my tanks.

Last time I did this with bamboo from T&T, it wiped out many shrimp and someone mentioned they probably add some sort of anti-fungal agent in so it doesn't go bad in the store.

If you use it, wash thoroughly and wipe down. Maybe test it over night with a small fish in a container.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I've done it as well. I agree with Anthony, just watch out for sources that may spray it with things that may be toxic. 
They can do really well emersed.


----------



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

first few canes.. going to see if my severums dont rip them to shreds too much before adding more


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

youtube zen tanks , i love the peaceful look bamboo gives them haha


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

I have two in my tanks fully submerged in my African Cichlid tank and its been great so far, however like others have said just make sure to wash it and wipe it down real good before putting it in the tank.


----------

